

Ask HN: What do you read every day? - jranck

Be sides the obvious Hacker News, what newspapers, magazines, sites, blogs, etc do you like to follow on a daily basis?
======
shii
Something Awful, newsmap.jp, K10 if there's anything new, HN, and
dis.4chan.org/prog/

I take a general overview of the internets in the morning and a couple of
times later at jimmyr.com as well, to see what articles were trending from
people's hatena and delicious bookmarks.

------
jranck
Some staples for me are:

Techcrunch

Mashable

Lifehacker

Signal vs. Noise (37 signals)

Smashing Magazine's Network

A VC (Fred Wilson)

Reddit

Drudge Report

NY Times

ESPN or, _shameless plug_ , my site fanreader.com

------
crockstar
Not including those already mentioned:

Techmeme

Twitter

SEOmoz

Search Engine Land

State of Search

HN

PRweb - Filter for Online Marketing (generally rubbish, but a few gems

Econsultancy

------
abosit
<http://dilbert.com/>

------
mistrQ
Hacker News (and Signal vs. Noise usually once a week)

I don't have too much time to keep up with various blogs. If it's worth
reading, it's normally front page on HN.

------
rdhn
Daring Fireball, Reddit, Signal vs. Noise, The Brooks Review, shawnblanc.net
and a quick skim of Twitter (following people who post interesting stuff).

------
JCB_K
Lifehacker, Signal vs Noise, Minimally Minimal, ma.tt (for the once-in-a-year
brilliant post), the Guardian (for general news and liveblogs)

------
mindcrime
Hacker News, Dilbert, WRALTechwire, Quora, The Register, Reddit, and
www.phins.com (Miami Dolphins news site).

------
Concours
<http://mcsquare.me> lifehacker , HN

------
rudenoise
<http://www.guardian.co.uk>

------
Oyinko
Everyday, i read twitter, google news, TC and mashable.

------
bobbyfive
Slashdot, Marginal Revolution, HN.

------
marklabedz
news.bbc.co.uk HN Al Jazeera English

------
zem
reddit and a whole bunch of comics

------
kamaal
My reading list revolves around two areas which I wish to qualify the
following way:

Job/Career/Technical competency related:

1\. Perl blogs, Iron man blogging challenge, reading modern perl books from
chromatic and associated blogs. 2\. I make it a point to read whats the next
interesting/challenging thing in my area of work. 3\. Read questions on
PerlMonks, Stackexchange. 4\. Other tech stuff.

General Hackery:

1\. Hacker news. 2\. Tidbits collected from twitter and other places.

Current affairs.

1\. news.google.com

